# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  22 سالمه ميخوام كنكور سراسري بدم كمك كنيد

## Kianrh

سلام دوستان من ديپلم فني دارم و مدرك كارداني ، سربازيمم رفتم ميخواستم ببينم من كه ديپلم نظري ندارم تاثير معدلم در كنكور چطور حساب ميشه ؟ و اينكه ميتونم اميد داشته باشم به رتبه ٣ رقمي ؟ كسي تجربه مشابهي داره ؟ افرادي با شرايط مشابه من ميشناسيد؟

----------


## setareh60

> سلام دوستان من ديپلم فني دارم و مدرك كارداني ، سربازيمم رفتم ميخواستم ببينم من كه ديپلم نظري ندارم تاثير معدلم در كنكور چطور حساب ميشه ؟ و اينكه ميتونم اميد داشته باشم به رتبه ٣ رقمي ؟ كسي تجربه مشابهي داره ؟ افرادي با شرايط مشابه من ميشناسيد؟


بله شما میتونین بجای مدرک پیش دانشگاهی از مدرک کاردانی برای ثبت نام کنکور استفاده کنین و تاثیر معدل ندارین و صد البته به تلاش خودتون بستگی داره، هر چیزی به اراده خودتون بستگی داره حتی میتونین 2 رقمی هم بشین چرا که نه! نکته دیگه اینکه بستگی به پایه درسیتون و زمانی که تنظیم میکنین برای درس خوندن و رشته ایی که میخواین داره... موفق باشین

----------


## aCe

> سلام دوستان من ديپلم فني دارم و مدرك كارداني ، سربازيمم رفتم ميخواستم ببينم من كه ديپلم نظري ندارم تاثير معدلم در كنكور چطور حساب ميشه ؟ و اينكه ميتونم اميد داشته باشم به رتبه ٣ رقمي ؟ كسي تجربه مشابهي داره ؟ افرادي با شرايط مشابه من ميشناسيد؟


یکی مثل خودم پیدا شده ای ول  :Y (735): 
ولی خدایی دروس سختن منم تازه شروع کردم به امید پیروزی  :Y (595):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

باباشمافنی حرفه ای هاچه به پزشکی

----------


## aCe

> باباشمافنی حرفه ای هاچه به پزشکی


حالا ریاضی ـو چه به پزشکی؟  :Y (672):  شما که کلاس ملاس دارین مثه ما بیل و کلنگ دستت نبوده برو پروفسر شو  :Y (487): 
حالا جدای از شوخی از چی ـه ما میترسی ما بدبختا از پایه ضعیفیم حالا حالاها باید درجا بزنیم  :Y (417):  :Y (636):

----------


## m.a_935267

من خودم بعد ۴سال کارشناسی خوندم تازه از دی و دندانپزشکی اوردم
معدلمم ۱۶ بود!
مهندسی برق خونده بودم
میتونی کارناممو از پستام ببینی

----------


## lightning

> من خودم بعد ۴سال کارشناسی خوندم تازه از دی و دندانپزشکی اوردم
> معدلمم ۱۶ بود!
> مهندسی برق خونده بودم
> میتونی کارناممو از پستام ببینی


داداش ایول داری کارنامت کجاست راستی واقعا از دی شروع کردی ؟

----------


## Fatemeh76

> من خودم بعد ۴سال کارشناسی خوندم تازه از دی و دندانپزشکی اوردم
> معدلمم ۱۶ بود!
> مهندسی برق خونده بودم
> میتونی کارناممو از پستام ببینی


*کو  کجاست* :Yahoo (13):

----------


## m.a_935267

من کارشناسیم بهمن تموم شد
قبلشم میخوندم ولی نه خیلی محکم
از مهر سوالای کانون اینارو کم و بیش میزدم
از دی شروع کردم که محکم بخونم

----------


## Bengisu

سلام اره چرا نتوني اگه بخوني حتما ميتوني قبول شي.. فقط به خوندنت بستگي داره ..

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> من کارشناسیم بهمن تموم شد
> قبلشم میخوندم ولی نه خیلی محکم
> از مهر سوالای کانون اینارو کم و بیش میزدم
> از دی شروع کردم که محکم بخونم


پس کارنامتون کجاست

----------


## aCe

> من کارشناسیم بهمن تموم شد
> قبلشم میخوندم ولی نه خیلی محکم
> از مهر سوالای کانون اینارو کم و بیش میزدم
> از دی شروع کردم که محکم بخونم


مشالله تلاش و پشتکار خوبی داشتی 
منتظر منم باش میام هم اتاقی میشیم  :Y (679):  ___   :Y (483):

----------


## aCe

با اجازه کارنامشون رو میزارم زحمت نکشن  :Yahoo (4): 
*
اینـــــــــــــــــــاها  ش*

----------


## setareh60

> من خودم بعد ۴سال کارشناسی خوندم تازه از دی و دندانپزشکی اوردم
> معدلمم ۱۶ بود!
> مهندسی برق خونده بودم
> میتونی کارناممو از پستام ببینی


آفرین، خیلی خوب بود... درصدات نسبت به زمانی که شروع کردی عالی بودن، موفق باشین

----------


## m.a_935267

> آفرین، خیلی خوب بود... درصدات نسبت به زمانی که شروع کردی عالی بودن، موفق باشین


ممنون

----------


## Lara27

> ممنون


میشه نحوه مطالعه ، ساعت مطالعه، منابع رو بگید ممنون

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام دوستان من ديپلم فني دارم و مدرك كارداني ، سربازيمم رفتم ميخواستم ببينم من كه ديپلم نظري ندارم تاثير معدلم در كنكور چطور حساب ميشه ؟ و اينكه ميتونم اميد داشته باشم به رتبه ٣ رقمي ؟ كسي تجربه مشابهي داره ؟ افرادي با شرايط مشابه من ميشناسيد؟


شما امید داشته باش به 1

----------


## pouria98

> باباشمافنی حرفه ای هاچه به پزشکی


من با این دوستمون موافقم ، اما مشکل اینجاس که ممکنه منظور خیلی واضح نرسه!
ببین دوست من الان خیلی از دوستان میان و انگیزه های پوچ و کذایی میدن اما فقط میتونم بهت بگم که یکم بیشتر تامل کن دوست عزیز....
ببین تهش هیچ رشته ای رو قبول نمیشی اما فقط 2 سال دیگه از عمرتو تلف میکنی و اخرش هم هیچی .... هیچی و هیچی و هیچی ....
از ما گفتن بود

----------


## aCe

> من با این دوستمون موافقم ، اما مشکل اینجاس که ممکنه منظور خیلی واضح نرسه!
> ببین دوست من الان خیلی از دوستان میان و انگیزه های پوچ و کذایی میدن اما فقط میتونم بهت بگم که یکم بیشتر تامل کن دوست عزیز....
> ببین تهش هیچ رشته ای رو قبول نمیشی اما فقط 2 سال دیگه از عمرتو تلف میکنی و اخرش هم هیچی .... هیچی و هیچی و هیچی ....
> از ما گفتن بود


باشه من بیخیال شدم !  :Y (595):

----------


## ASkonkur

والا کسب هر رتبه ای اماکن پذیره و مشکلی نداره.فقط باید خودت بخوای


دو تا جمله گفتم.اگه در خانه کس هست.همین یک حرف بس است.

----------


## fateme.tehran

تو حوزه ی آزمون من یک خانم 28 ساله هستش فنی حرفه ای خونده بوده..الان داره رنج 6900 پیش میره..ترازش تو کانون از 6700 پایین تر نمیاد.شما هم میتونید دوست عزیز.این همه رقیب داریم.شماهم روش :Yahoo (100):

----------


## aCe

> تو حوزه ی آزمون من یک خانم 28 ساله هستش فنی حرفه ای خونده بوده..الان داره رنج 6900 پیش میره..ترازش تو کانون از 6700 پایین تر نمیاد.شما هم میتونید دوست عزیز.این همه رقیب داریم.شماهم روش


فاطمه خانم شما که امسال دندون شهید بهشتی رو شاختونه  :Yahoo (4):  ما باید بـ فکر کنکور 96 باشیم

----------


## fateme.tehran

> فاطمه خانم شما که امسال انشالله دندون شهید بهشتی رو شاختونه  ما باید بـ فکر کنکور 96 باشیم


من نه جناب..کی گفته رو شاخمه؟؟

----------


## Lara27

> تو حوزه ی آزمون من یک خانم 28 ساله هستش فنی حرفه ای خونده بوده..الان داره رنج 6900 پیش میره..ترازش تو کانون از 6700 پایین تر نمیاد.شما هم میتونید دوست عزیز.این همه رقیب داریم.شماهم روش




چند ساله پشت کنکوره؟؟؟

----------


## fateme.tehran

> چند ساله پشت کنکوره؟؟؟


پشت کنکور نیس..سال اولشه..اما از خرداد شروغ کرده

----------


## aCe

> من نه جناب..کی گفته رو شاخمه؟؟


از پست هاتون معلومه مشالله پرقدرت و با اعتماد بـ نفس بالا  :Y (503):

----------


## x 3

تلاش كن

----------


## pouria98

> باشه من بیخیال شدم !


ایشالا موفق باشید و خبر موفقیتتون رو با ما به اشتراک بگذارید ....

----------


## fateme.tehran

> از پست هاتون معلومه مشالله پرقدرت و با اعتماد بـ نفس بالا


من یک خانم هستم.مهم نیست چه رشته ای درام یا درنیام..داوطلبان کنکور الان فقط نیاز به انگیزه دارن.رتبه ی برتری رو امسال نشون داد بنا بر اینکه رتبه ی فوق العاده عالی اورده اما میخواد بره حوزه علمیه درس بخونه..تو تلویزیونم نشون داد..

----------


## Lara27

> پشت کنکور نیس..سال اولشه..اما از خرداد شروغ کرده


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fateme.tehran

> 


نه..یعنی اینکه جز کنکور فنی حرفه ایش دومین باره کنکور میده..سه ماه قبل از خرداد کاملا پرسو جو کرده و اومده از خرداد تو حالو هوای کنکور و شروع به تست زنی کرده..

----------


## aCe

> ایشالا موفق باشید و خبر موفقیتتون رو با ما به اشتراک بگذارید ....


ممنون داش پوریا والا هرچی یادگرفتم از این فروم و بچهای اینجاس اگر به موفقیتی برسم مدیون شماهام  انشالله که شمام بـ هدفتون میرسید زودتر از من  :Y (505):

----------


## fateme.tehran

> ممنون داش پوریا والا هرچی یادگرفتم از این فروم و بچهای اینجاس اگر به موفقیتی برسم مدیون شماهام  انشالله که شمام بـ هدفتون میرسید زودتر از من


با انگیزه و اعتماد به نفس ادامه بدین..امیدوارم به درجه ی عالی ای در زمینه های علمی و موفقیت های چشم گیر دست پیدا کنید.

----------


## Lara27

> نه..یعنی اینکه جز کنکور فنی حرفه ایش دومین باره کنکور میده..سه ماه قبل از خرداد کاملا پرسو جو کرده و اومده از خرداد تو حالو هوای کنکور و شروع به تست زنی کرده..


خب از خرداد تا الان خیلی زمان گذشته کاملا حقشه 7000 باشه

----------


## fateme.tehran

> خب از خرداد تا الان خیلی زمان گذشته کاملا حقشه 7000 باشه


عمومیاش بالاس .اختصاصیاش 6000

----------

